# What's the best solution for male pattern baldness?



## niggerfaggotretard (Dec 6, 2020)

To clarify, I'm asking this question for a friend. I am 100% NOT GOING BALD.

There seems to be a lot of options available. Wondering what treatment is the best and most likely one to work.


----------



## The Real Me (Dec 6, 2020)

Today's sponsor: Keeps!
Now you may not be able to tell from my abundance of hair but I actually use Keeps daily and not only has my amount of hair increased, it also looks and feels healthier.

Use the link Keeps.com/RealMe10 or use code RealMe10 at checkout to receive 10% off your first subscription!


----------



## Joe Cool (Dec 6, 2020)

If you want kids in the future - clippers + razor. Surgery is also an option if you have 20-30k free and are willing to endure months of painful "lunch appointments".


----------



## Ero (Dec 6, 2020)

Save money and then go get hair transplant (FUE) either in Turkey if you're from Europe or Mexico if you're from the US. Just make sure you go to a good doctor.
That's what celebs do.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 6, 2020)

Just own it and shave your head completely.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Dec 6, 2020)

Anything other than trooning out.


----------



## Jones McCann (Dec 6, 2020)

The bald head can be distinguished despite the garbage modern sense of style, but if _your friend _isn't willing then either shave it or get a hair transplant. I don't think any of the magic ointments will work.


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 6, 2020)

Women don't suffer from male pattern baldness so just become a woman. Problem solved.


----------



## deep crawler (Dec 6, 2020)

Shave your ass and glue it on your head.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 6, 2020)

Wear a hat.  
Problem solved.


----------



## Satan SoJoe (Dec 6, 2020)

Suicide.


----------



## Driftwood (Dec 6, 2020)

Beanies


----------



## Lucipurr (Dec 6, 2020)

Shave it all or grow it out George Carlin style. Hes bald who gives a fuck. Any women that cares if a man is bald or not aint a woman shes a child.


----------



## Brigada (Dec 7, 2020)

Lucipurr said:


> Shave it all or grow it out George Carlin style. Hes bald who gives a fuck. Any women that cares if a man is bald or not aint a woman shes a child.



yeah but what if ''his friend'' cares about being bald?


----------



## Orion Balls (Dec 7, 2020)

Shave it off and grow a beard. For some reason men who bald early in life usually don't have issues with sparse facial hair, so you're all set.
But please, trim the stuff that pokes up from under your shirt collar.


----------



## Mythic (Dec 7, 2020)

You could probably find a cope guide on a lookmaxx website, don't think any advice here will be helpful enough.


----------



## Superman93's Bitch (Dec 7, 2020)

Suicide


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 7, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Shave it off and grow a beard. For some reason men who bald early in life usually don't have issues with sparse facial hair


It's because early onset male pattern baldness is generally caused by high T, which also causes hairiness. Baldies always have nice eyelashes.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 7, 2020)

Just kill yourself it’s OVER for baldcels. j/k lol ... in Minecraft in Minecraft...

For real though I looked into this as my hair began falling out about a year ago (I’m middle aged). I considered taking minoxidil or some equivalent but then I found out that if you take this stuff it fucks up your hormones, smells bad, you have to keep taking it (buying it) AND it may make it hard to get a boner.

Best to just accept it... realize that it’s OVER.


----------



## Dumpsterfire Enthusiast (Dec 8, 2020)

Troon out then wear a hat when i strat going bald anyways


----------



## niggerfaggotretard (Dec 6, 2020)

To clarify, I'm asking this question for a friend. I am 100% NOT GOING BALD.

There seems to be a lot of options available. Wondering what treatment is the best and most likely one to work.


----------



## Assman (Dec 8, 2020)

1. Cut off head
2. ?
3. Profit


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Dec 8, 2020)

Man up and accept it.

Nothing is  more repulsive than  a balding man who thinks his skullet hair do is hiding his stampeding hairline.


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Dec 8, 2020)

Shave it off and rock the bald. Ladies love it. Niggos swear by it.

Unless you got a fucked up head shape going on, in which case....suicide.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 28, 2021)

Grow your back hair really long and comb it over


----------



## Vingle (Mar 31, 2021)

Combination treatment of Finasteride and Minoxidil within a year of going bald. Someone actually takes hormones, just enough to stop the balding and not enough to get womanly features
Red light therapy, dermaneedling and tretinoin helps.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Mar 31, 2021)

Grow a beard to compensate, just make sure you keep it trimmed properly so you look more Kane than Coomer.


----------



## Jones McCann (Apr 1, 2021)

This thread is really old but fuck it. Don't take Propecia/Finasteride.


			https://www.pfsfoundation.org/about-pfs-post-finasteride-syndrome/


----------



## dirt lamb (Apr 1, 2021)

die. all those dead cells will continue to grow into hair.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 1, 2021)

Jones McCann said:


> This thread is really old but fuck it. Don't take Propecia/Finasteride.
> 
> 
> https://www.pfsfoundation.org/about-pfs-post-finasteride-syndrome/


Who would've thought a drug may have side effects? There is side effects to taking anabolic steroids too. Taking Finasteride is almost like taking oestrogen. What Finasteride does, it basically reduces testosteron/DHT. Probably a good idea to check with a doctor first.


----------



## Jones McCann (Apr 1, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Who would've thought a drug may have side effects? There is side effects to taking anabolic steroids too. Taking Finasteride is almost like taking oestrogen. What Finasteride does, it basically reduces testosteron/DHT. Probably a good idea to check with a doctor first.


You need a prescription to take Finasteride in the first place. I wouldn't take anything your doctor says to heart either, best to take everything with a grain of salt considering there are doctors that will cut your penis off and give puberty blockers to 10 year olds. This one is particularly bad because it's a life long illness which is different from the usual side effects that will go away when you stop taking the medicine and I don't believe this is even acknowledged by medical institutions.


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Apr 3, 2021)

Don't bother with any of the treatments.  Just save your money, wear a hat and buy a Porsche.  Embrace the inevitable.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 3, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Combination treatment of Finasteride and Minoxidil within a year of going bald. Someone actually takes hormones, just enough to stop the balding and not enough to get womanly features
> Red light therapy, dermaneedling and tretinoin helps.


I can tell you that I use Minoxidil. I don't have a bald friend. All it does is keeps what you have, with a slow growth of some really light hair. I don't care enough yet to do more. Hence the whig in the small illustration. Maybe hair transplants if it really mattered to the 'friend.'


----------



## Vingle (Apr 4, 2021)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> I can tell you that I use Minoxidil. I don't have a bald friend. All it does is keeps what you have, with a slow growth of some really light hair. I don't care enough yet to do more. Hence the whig in the small illustration. Maybe hair transplants if it really mattered to the 'friend.'


Therefore combination with Finasteride. Fin does stop the balding from processing further. It's useless to use Minoxidil alone.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Apr 4, 2021)

Fuck it. I earned going bald.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 4, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Therefore combination with Finasteride. Fin does stop the balding from processing further. It's useless to use Minoxidil alone.


Well Minoxidil alone does seem to halt further balding, but no noticeable reversal. Stimulating the bald area regularly apparently helps me, I think.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 4, 2021)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> Well Minoxidil alone does seem to halt further balding, but no noticeable reversal. Stimulating the bald area regularly apparently helps me, I think.


If you understand how Minoxidil works, it get clearer. It works by providing more blood flow to the follicles. It was developed to treat ulcers, it doesn't work at all for that. It was discovered to be a was a vasodilator though.

It may halt further balding in less severe cases, but if you are balding severely. It's time to get a prescription on Finasteride.


----------



## Geoff Peterson (Apr 4, 2021)

Buy a nice thick kielbasa and stuff your pants with it. Ladies won't care that you've got the hairline of a Genesis frontman if you've got a meaty sausage in your trousers. Just don't go anywhere near dogs.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 4, 2021)

I dunno, I've never been bald before, but I can tell you this. Elon Musk got his hair back, so it's probably a matter of making more money.


----------



## Based Coffee Man (Apr 28, 2021)

Hats are cheaper than hair treatment. Source: me and my poor genetics. Protect your scalp from that mean old sun.

Plus if people have seen your friend bald/balding already they'll already know. Some people are into it, I'm told. If someone finds those nebulous people let me know.


----------



## Tad Loaf (Apr 28, 2021)

Just don't care
Being bald only looks bad if you're also fat or maybe if you get hit with it in your late teens/early 20s.


----------



## niggerfaggotretard (Dec 6, 2020)

To clarify, I'm asking this question for a friend. I am 100% NOT GOING BALD.

There seems to be a lot of options available. Wondering what treatment is the best and most likely one to work.


----------



## Ripple (May 4, 2021)

There is no solution for the individual. This lack of solution for the individual provides a solution for the rest of the species though, as over time baldness will be bred out of the human genome. Women who refuse to breathe the same air as a man with thin hair live on the front lines of this conflict, and are Heroes.


----------



## Cuntflaps (May 4, 2021)

Scientifically speaking, going bald simply means that a man is attracted to other men in a sexual way. There is nothing wrong with this, it is perfectly natural and you should simply embrace your desires by embracing another man's schlong.


----------



## Bad Gateway (May 4, 2021)

op is still bald just fyi


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jun 19, 2021)

niggerfaggotretard said:


> Wondering what treatment is the best and most likely one to work.


Hats.


----------

